# Pictures :)



## BillieJeAn (Dec 29, 2011)

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/77667eeb.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/39cf6884.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/17fc3467.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/61c1ac94.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/5fd65517.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/3ff73fe3.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/c910516c.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/fdb6c6f7.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/74aaade6.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/883c48cd.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/ac39884d.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/77b42b22.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/51e18255.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/a9cea7ee.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/d7770640.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/7c6d7a10.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/11d6f66e.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/f1cfbb05.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/4f456ab6.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/33960b0a.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/7a31cc14.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/28957d55.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/e256c293.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/3a9db351.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/44575b79.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/427703c5.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/ec580207.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/52f8071a.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/cb7cdcf1.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/fda6edfa.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/c0152cc5.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/5028e8e8.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/82b4a7f8.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/8aea8d08.jpg

:heart:

and a Bearded Dragon enclosure i made for my boyfriends beardie  it wasnt finsihed in the picture but thought i'd share  
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/7ce5920f.jpg


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 29, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> :heart:
> 
> and a Bearded Dragon enclosure i made for my boyfriends beardie  it wasnt finsihed in the picture but thought i'd share



Cute tegu, it's gettin bigger! Where did you get it from? There should be a "


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 29, 2011)

I got her from Underground Reptiles back in October. 

thanks for the heads up, i'll make sure to do that next time!!


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 12, 2012)

she's so cute! the tegu isnt bad either 




lol but seriously. that tegu is friggen cute as hell


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 12, 2012)

She's perfect!!!:heart:


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!! She is quite cute


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 28, 2012)

thought this looked cool, it's her eye lid











this shed has been reluctant but it's finally coming along


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 28, 2012)

She's looking good! The Bearded Dragon enclosure you built for your BF is very well put together. I know most the of the Bearded Dragon community agree with having tile flooring, you did a good job with that, and must have done your research. I'd love to see pics when it's done! Even though I've been raising / breeding Dragons for 10 years now I'm always interested in other peoples designs and construction, I'm still always learning from people's creativity.


----------



## james.w (Jan 28, 2012)

Your enclosure looks really dry. What is the humidity in it?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 28, 2012)

next time i'm over there i will get a few pictures! What i did was take an old rabbit cage and used the whole outline to save a few dollars. ended up costing me $29 in all!

James, the way the pictures look it does look dry, but i have been working overtime and battling this dry-prone tank. the humidity is actually in the 60's throughout the tank, and the upper 80's in her hide box. 
the pictures were taken this morning, before i misted, might be why it looks so dry


----------



## Dana C (Jan 29, 2012)

Girl, you really love to take pictures don't you?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 29, 2012)

yes i do, especially of her


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 30, 2012)

Waffles was out and about today, so i snapped some pictures  

She's also been eating everyday for the past four days, and she's eating a lot more than she had been before. maybe she will start to grow!!


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

I just realized that big pic is your signature so you weren't showing off yours in my thread lol not that I mind lol

Moar pics of yooooou


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 31, 2012)

Khoilie said:


> I just realized that big pic is your signature so you weren't showing off yours in my thread lol not that I mind lol
> 
> Moar pics of yooooou



haha honest mistake! 

I had my good camera all out and ready to take pictures of Waffles and then I go to get her and she's in her hide  Maybe tomorrow lol  

https://www.facebook.com/groups/133961816703533/

everyone should join this group on facebook!! we're wanting more members


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

We're wanting more pics of the girl behind the camera lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 31, 2012)

I just now realized that you're the one who likes my pics and posts that I've posted on Snakes at Sunsets FB page, that is you right? Ahh now someone knows my Facebook. Sheeeeeeeet.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha thanks @Khoilie but, Waffles is the star of this thread xD 

@Tegubuzz it's possible, I don't keep track lol I do like a lot of peoples pictures of their reptiles xD She made this face at me, looks funny, like she's glaring at me. hahaha 
























I got cuddles today


----------



## Dana C (Feb 3, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> I just now realized that you're the one who likes my pics and posts that I've posted on Snakes at Sunsets FB page, that is you right? Ahh now someone knows my Facebook. Sheeeeeeeet.



Say what? I love your pictures. ;-)

I really admire what you have done with Waffles. Compared to my AA at 6 months he looks super laid back. Junior is hell on wheels...LOL


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 3, 2012)

I love Waffles, thats like the coolest name ever.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Dana C said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > I just now realized that you're the one who likes my pics and posts that I've posted on Snakes at Sunsets FB page, that is you right? Ahh now someone knows my Facebook. Sheeeeeeeet.
> ...





Haha, Dana you are on funny man! I got you!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol thank you!
She's been like this since day 1. She has her days though, sometimes she freaks out when she gets out, gets mad, and tries to get away. when that happens I give her a warm bath and everything is okay again 

@aardbark My friend helped my pick it out, it was either that or a name from Harry Potter or Star Wars lol


----------



## BillieJeAn (Feb 8, 2012)

she's such a cutie


----------



## BillieJeAn (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Dana C (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice to see you back Are these new pictures? Also, has your baby grown a bit now that it is spring?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Apr 1, 2012)

Dana C said:
 

> Nice to see you back Are these new pictures? Also, has your baby grown a bit now that it is spring?



yes, all of these picture were taken today and yesterday  
and she has grown quite a lot!! i had to find a bigger container to bathe her in!! 


I have been so busy and i've missed the forum a lot  so i thought i'd stop in and share


----------



## BillieJeAn (Apr 2, 2012)




----------

